# EXT4-fs (md0): Unaligned AIO/DIO VirtualBox; performance wil

## Tinitus

Hallo,

beim Start von Virtualbox erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldungen/Warnmeldungen:

```

EXT4-fs (md0): Unaligned AIO/DIO on inode 88342534 by VirtualBox; performance will be poor.

```

und 

```

kernel: warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

```

Mit ersterem hat Virtualbox wohl recht. Aber unter KVM ist es ebenso.

Was kann man dagegen tun, da die Denkpausen der VM wirklich nervig sind. Und manchmal führt es sogar zum Kernel Crash. Aber dabei ist nur die VM unter Virtualbox betroffen.

G. Roland

----------

